# Wake up before 10:30 each day



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've been sleeping until noon and I'm wasting most of my days.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck SAgirl!

Sincerely,
Gerard


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

Getting out of bed when you're more or less afraid of the world is tough if you're not used to doing it regularly, but you can do it if you want to. I'm crossing my fingers for you.

And the best of luck


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I wish you luck!

Thats probably a goal I should be setting myself.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah, I need to set this goal, too. Good luck!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

good luck! 

i need to do this too. i have been out of school for months and the vast majority of the days i've stayed in bed until 10:30 even if i set my alarm for much earlier. i'm starting school on monday so i definitely have to change those habits quick.


----------



## Zellkai (Nov 12, 2007)

I also need to do this, I will join you in your goal!


----------



## Dillion (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck with your goal. I'm sure you have it in ya.
After reading this I think I should set myself the same goal. I work 2nd shift and really have no reason to get out of bed before 2:00, so thats normally what I do... Never really accomplish much, but it keeps me out of dreaded social confrontations.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It's a good goal. Just a month ago I was waking up at 5pm everyday. Now I usually get up at 8, at the latest 10. I'm a lot happier, and I don't feel like such a waste.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

i dont think i could do this without someone else waking me up. I sleep right through my double alarm every morning.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I tried this too. I failed miserably.


----------



## bxkid19 (Feb 29, 2008)

Get an alarm clock and when u set your alarm set it with your favorite radio station.. it will motivate you to get up and even DANCE!!


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

i'm going to do this too. currently i wake at noon or later and then just surf the internets and watch friends reruns all day. maybe waking up earlier gets me in the "study mode" which i _should_ be in. :boogie


----------



## javasirc (Jan 27, 2008)

sean88 said:


> It's a good goal. Just a month ago I was waking up at 5pm everyday. Now I usually get up at 8, at the latest 10. I'm a lot happier, and I don't feel like such a waste.


A few months ago i was waking up at 3pm, and getting 11-13 hours of sleep. Now i wake up at approxamitly 8:30 every morning without my alarm clock with 7 hours of sleep. Im not sure why this happened, but it might have something to do with you still developing. When i was 18, i waked up with grease on my back and slept for 12-14 hours. I could run my finger down my back and there would be lots of grease on my finger as if i ran it down the pan after cooking bacon. But thats over now!

Like sean88, i defenitly feel happier, and more motivated to overcome SA and make something of my life.


----------

